# Almost spring model a and bicycle swap meet -march 14th-puyallup,washington -



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 16, 2015)

Since the guys that used to do the OLD SEATTLE BICYCLE SWAP MEET decided to step away from the plate last year ,the Gallopin Gerties  Model A club of Tacoma,Washington approached us for this idea .This is the first time a vintage bicycle swap meet is being offered at this venue.What is being offered is a real nice inside location ,dry,heated,room for 60 spaces .There will also be an area to display original vintage bicycles in the main hall along with vintage cars .Plenty of spaces still available .Setup is Friday March 13th ,so not only do you get a  bicycle swap,but also car parts and antiques ..Should be a fun time.There is a possibility that might do a ride after the show ....Will see....


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 17, 2015)

COME ON ! IF YOU HAVE OLD BIKE PARTS ,BIKES TO SELL ....LETS DO THIS !WHO IS GOING TO THIS? Remember ..You can show up on Saturday ,set up ...


----------



## 509clunk (Feb 21, 2015)

I will be there!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 21, 2015)

Yes yes yes !bicycle swap meet! March 13th ..set up if you wish....march 14th ..set up in the morning ..just like before..stay the day ..enjoy the cool stuff  and car parts ,etc ...leave after the swap ...it will be a great venue....lets do this!!


----------



## 509clunk (Mar 10, 2015)

Only a few days away !


----------



## 509clunk (Mar 15, 2015)

*stuff*

i was able to pu a couple nice  bikes and misc goodies at the swap this weekend! didnt sell squat!!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 15, 2015)

Joel, It was great to meet you and see Korey and Josh again! I love the story on the Jag, you should share it with the other caber's. It was a lot of fun, maybe next year it will be bigger. Hope Gary posts some of the pics he took.   Tim


----------



## 509clunk (Mar 15, 2015)

Tim the Skid said:


> Joel, It was great to meet you and see Korey and Josh again! I love the story on the Jag, you should share it with the other caber's. It was a lot of fun, maybe next year it will be bigger. Hope Gary posts some of the pics he took.   Tim




likewise tim very nice to meet you! i had a blast , looking forward to next years swap. I think your right the jag story , needs to be shared. look for it in general discussion section in the near future


----------



## 509clunk (Mar 15, 2015)

here is a few from saturday


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 15, 2015)

*2015 puyallup swap meet*

















here are some pics of the Swap meet in Puyallup..Not bad for the first year .Next years should be better..still sold alot of stuff ,not just to bike guys ,but to car guys as well.Steady stream of people walking through the doors.Really a fun day ...


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 15, 2015)

more pics from the swap meet


----------



## frampton (Mar 15, 2015)

I had a blast! Sold and bought some stuff and shot the poop with old friends. Thanks for the pictures Gary.


----------



## 509clunk (Mar 16, 2015)

Arrrr! That Packard badged colson is so cool!! Maybe I can own it next swap haha!


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 16, 2015)

Pics


----------



## Hobo Bill (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks fer all the pix..i missed this one...  but, i vent and seen Bob segar in concert...i'll sneaker in spookane swap in june Ehh!..


----------



## Elefuntman (Mar 17, 2015)

Looks like there was some really nice bikes available! Thanks for the pics.


----------

